#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  De generatie van vandaag

## Nis2800

Wat ik jullie nu ga vertellen zal jullie misschien wel verbazen, en ja het is een echt verhaal. Lees tot het einde het wordt erger en erger.
Deze jaar ben ik van school verandert. Ik ben naar een school gegaan dat bekent is voor de "Marokkaanse hoertjes". Of ik daarheen wou? Neen, maar ik had geen ander keus want daar was een richting die ik graag wou doen. Anyway,

Dus ik leer daar een meisje kennen. Superlief, ze heet Naima (niet haar echte naam). Dankzij haar heb ik andere geweldige meisjes geleerd die bijna allemaal hoofddoek dragen, dus serieuze meisjes.

Op een dag waren we met 3 aan het zitten. Ik, Naima, en nog een vriendin. Toen was ik erachter gekomen dat meer dan de helft van ***school naaktfoto's had. Ik was in shock! De meesten kenden ik en zag ik als een vriendin van mij! 

Maar dan! We waren aan het zitten toen Naima mij een meisje toont die ze haat. Dat meisje heet Zahia (weer geen echte naam). Zahia heeft leugens over Naima's beste vriendin verspreid die helemaal niet waar zijn. Een tijdje later horen wij dat zij (Zahia dus) een vriendje heeft, genaamd Hamza, die haar bedriegt. Naima verteld het dan aan haar vriendin Imane (geen echte naam). Imane was in shock, omdat Hamza haar vriendje was! En ja, Imane draagt hooddoek.

Enkele dagen later hebben Naima en 2 andere meisjes Zahia Hamza zien pijpen buiten! Ze waren gewoon buiten in een klein straatje! Natuurlijk waren we in shock, maar wacht maar, het komt nog.

Weken later waren we dat verhaal al vergeten. Maar toen, bom! Imane's ouders werden op school gebeld. Reden? Hun dochter werd betrapt op pijpen in de schoolgangen!

La hawla Wa La Quwaata illa billaah!!! Elke dag hoor ik zo'n dingens op deze school!

----------


## Kiedes

Ik heb vaak sex datesmet marokkaanse meisjes (met hoofddoek).. Wat is daar mis mee? PS ik ben joods

----------


## AzizBb

albeda weena dingen

----------


## non

Laat me raden.. Respectloos en vieze prostituees?

----------

